
Older People Are Worse Than Young People at Telling Fact from Opinion - networkimprov
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/older-people-are-worse-than-young-people-at-telling-fact-from-opinion/573739/?single_page=true
======
networkimprov
But the majority of every age group fails both tests :-/

------
_Schizotypy
Hmm I wonder which age bracket we should have in office

